
Student Hacker Faces 10 Years in Prison for Spyware That Hit 16,000 Computers - dsr12
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/student-hacker-faces-10-years-in-prison-for-spyware-that-hit-16000-computers
======
LordWinstanley
There must be more to this story than given here.

How can distributing keylogger software be illegal? Keylogger apps have been
widely available from legitimate sources for years. I have a highly respected
app called 'Type Machine'[1] installed on my Android devices at the minute,
which is essentially a keylogger.

I suspect this person is being targeted for selling a keylogger by
specifically promoting it for illegal use, rather than just for selling a
keylogger _per se_.

Simple tip, kids. Always promote your product as having a legitimate use. The
underworld is perfectly capable of working out the nefarious uses for itself!

[1] [https://rojekti.fi/typemachine/](https://rojekti.fi/typemachine/)

~~~
jgalt212
another simple tip:

stay away from products whose legitimate use is specious and illegitimate use
is vital to the product's success.

